# Transport help needed from Devon to Rushden Northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Rushden Persian rescue/ Animal Lifeline UK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies. 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form
Are fuel costs are available? Owner has said they will help with some fuel costs

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed: BSH
Name(s):Zac
Sex: Male
Age(s):3 and a half
Colours: Blue
Neutered: Yes
Vaccinated: Yes
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information: Patsy does not have space for him until after the 28th of Oct so we like to get him to rescue soon after if we can

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Devon
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden Northamptonshire NN10 6RY

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Devon, UK to Rushden, Northamptonshire NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps

If you think you can help, even if its just a short distance, please email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
View topic - Devon to Rushden Northamptonshire • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We are trying to tie this transport in with another transport route from Birmingham to the same rescue on Sat 29th Oct, we still need Exeter to Birmingham though

map
Exeter, UK to Birmingham, UK - Google Maps

Can anyone help? even if its just a short distance please?


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't help with either of these, Kelly-Joy - as I'm in the wrong part of the country. However, I have just realised that I'm only 1 hour north of Rushden so could help with any northern cats needing to get south. I've got a car and only work 3 days a week so generally have a bit of spare time. I'd love to help if I can.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you(hugs)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am getting a little worried as I haven't been able to get hold of Terry all day so is there anyone else who could go back up if Terry can't do from Exeter to junction21 weston super mare to meet tomorrow 29th Oct morning?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

All sorted now yay!


----------

